# Put them together today ^^



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

This will be my first mouse litter if they breed...
But the girl mouse normaly hates the male and if he tries anything she squeaks at him XD
So today ive put them together maybe taking her out and putting her back with her friend/sister later on or tomorrow?

When she first went in there she went in the boys nest and pushed all his bedding out XD Just like a girl would XD

So yeah hopefully she will be pregnant and i will post pics every step of the way starting when she looks like a golfball 8D


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Best of luck!


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks 

I wonder what kind of babies i will get- For the mother will be a white satin mouse with brown patches- And patches of tan underbelly- And pink eyes- The father is a normal black eyes white mouse with black patches... I wonder if i will get a tanned mouse or babies other than patches like there parents- I hope so 8D


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

By the bye, since mice have a 5-day cycle, you might want to leave her in there for at least 5 days. And I'm not sure what color the brown tan with pink eyes is, so I can't help much except to say you'll have all spotted mice and some tans, if luck turns out.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

When i can i will try to take some pics ^^


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

dad sounds black pied and mum also sounds pied could poss be Champagne or Argente (thinking due to the pink eyes) and is also tan. If you part mums fur is it all the same colour or is it a blueish colour under, if blueish its mostlikley argent.
So you should get all pied babies. if mum only has 1 tan gene u should have a 50% chance of getting tan bellyed babies. If dad doesnt carry pink eye gene and mum is argente you should get more blacks and agouti pieds in both tan and non tan. If mum is Champagne and dad doesnt carry chocolate you should get black pieds in tan and non tan.
If dad carrys satin you have a chance to get satin, if he doesnt you will not get any satins.
(Someone correct me if im wrong)

Do you know what there paretns were? as that would help in figuring out what they could carry.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

No unfortunatly...

But the girls bros and sis's were all pretty much the same looking


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

So- There still together but the male seems to has lost intrest? Like she doesnt mind him anymore but he doesnt ever try to breed with her... I put my other female in there (Dont wanna breed her though) And he was intrested in her...

But maybe i thought he is too old to breed? He is like 1 year- 1 year and a half old...


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If he is still alive, and still healthy, he is not too old to breed. Though he may not be trying to breed her constantly, he really doesn't need to. They also have to eat, drink, rest, nest, and generally hang out. If you leave the two together for a week, there's a very very very good chance she'll be pregnant. Because mice are on a five-day cycle, she won't be in heat all the time, but given a week, she'll have been in heat at least once during their time together. As for the other doe... well, a reminder: it takes only a few seconds for a buck and doe to get together and make babies, no matter what your intentions are. You may not want to breed her, but if you keep introducing her to your male, you may end up with her pregnant anyway.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

I see...But i havnt seen any signs they have mated...But i will leave them together longer and keep you updated 

And i was watching them the whole time to make sure- The other doe isnt pregnant XD


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay

Last night before i went to bed i took her out and put her back with her friend XD

So hopefully we will see lil babies in a few weeks


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Good Luck!


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you ^^


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

How many days after do you see signs of pregnancy? Its been like 9-10 days now


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Usually, it's the last five to seven days that they suddenly look pregnant, so that's day 14-16.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh ok thanks ^^
Is there any other way to tell if there pregnant before then though?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If you've been weighing her all along, you might see slow but steady weight increases. Really, though, it's a wait-and-see game.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh ok then ^^ I havnt been weighing her XD

Thanks though


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

Well its been like 20 days...She is showing no signs of pregnancy :L


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Are they still together?


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

The male and female? No after 5 days i put her back in the female tank...And have been waiting XD


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, that's your problem! 5 days means your mouse probably only came into heat once, and if there are no signs of pregnancy 20 days later then your buck missed his window. What you should have done was left them together until you began to see signs of pregnancy, then separated them. This prevents the same situation you just ran into; 20 days wasted. Sucks, but I suppose that with the extra food you've probably been pumping her with woulda kept her in excellent breeding condition.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

Well...I heard does come into heat 5 days a week and was told to keep her in for that long


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm playing the waiting game too.  She's been in with the buck for six days and hasn't gained a gram (but it's still early days). Quite frankly I'm just happy she and the buck have each other as companions now for a while. She's much more lively. : )

Good luck!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

you longer you leave the doe with the buck the better chance you have. I normaly leave them in untill they start to show. Ive had female take a month to get pregnant and my old girl when she was breeding would allways have babies bang on 21 days after meeting the male so she would have gotten pregnent on the first day. Your girl could be one of those girls who like to make the buck work for it :lol:


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hmm...Well right now shes getting over her illness i think but maybe in a few days i will put them together again for longer


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

kittygirl991 said:


> Hmm...Well right now shes getting over her illness i think but maybe in a few days i will put them together again for longer


If she's not well, or recently been sick, then perhaps it's not a good time to think about letting her get pregnant. What was her illness?


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes i know- My mum suggested to breed her sister/friend whome is alot healthier- And gets on with the male more 

I think her illness was a Cold...Im not sure though...I did make a thread saying her symptoms etc


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok, so I put her sister in with the male today, because the other one is getting over the illness, and doesnt get on with the male so well........


----------

